# Sammy the wonderful Golden



## Serega95 (Sep 21, 2020)

On September 15, 2020 my dear and sweet boy Sammy suddenly crossed the rainbow bridge. He was 9 years and 8 month young. He was more that just a dog or Golder Retriever, he had really bright personality. 
I really miss him, the whole family miss him. Everything in the house and in the yard reminds him. It feels that he is still here and will come up and run to you at any moment to greet and show his love.
I miss you Sammy, my goldy..


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like he was a wonderful companion.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our first golden passed away at almost the same age.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our dogs give us so much and it is so unfair that we must say good-by to them so soon. Most of us have felt this pain and experienced this loss. We all deal with these tragedies in our own ways. Although they are gone from our lives, they will actually be with us in our minds eye and in our hearts forever. Their gift of love will enrich our lives going forward if we can focus on the memories and not just the loss.
In time you will be able to focus on what you had with him throughout his life! They are special creatures who give us so much, we are blessed to have them, even if it is for such a short time.

God Bless! The healing takes time....but the memories are forever!


----------

